# Aftermarket intercoolers for A6?



## jimj10 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been looking around for an Intercooler for my 2.7T A6 because I've heard that the stock intercooler for my car is bad, is this true or should I leave the stock intercooler in my car? 

But I'm pretty sure I'm going to need to take it out since I want to get around 350HP or so. If that's the case what type of intercooler should I get? Please give me some answers


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

There are lost of options. ER (evolution racewerks?) makes a great set. You could also go with RS4 IC's. 

Honestly...just do a search


----------

